# برقية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم، وأسعد الله عيدكم
أُريد أن أسألكم عن أصل كلمة «برقية» وما إذا كانت تستخدم في سياق «البرقية الدبلوماسية» قديماً
وشكراً
​


----------



## samatar

المنجد يعرّف البرقيّة على أنّها محادثة أو رسالة يُبعث بها بواسطة البرق، والذي هو التلغراف على ما أظن
لذا، لا أظن أن استخدام الكلمة سبق اختراع البرق..​


----------

